# People who think your racing



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Last night went to get a bit of shopping then went and put some fuel in and started my way home closely followed by a civic type R. Had my music on (cradle of filth) happy as a sand boy. Any way got to a set of lights on a roundabout which then leads on to a duel carriageway and I always when I reach it if the roads are clear I give the dodge a bit of a boot now I dont speed I just like to get to 70 as quick as I can to blast the cobwebs out. So windows open for a bit of air the civic gets left behind as I pull away and then level out. Next thing I hear the type r screaming and I mean screaming past on the inside lane with a lad grinning at me as to say IM BEATING YOU next thing all I can smell is burnt clutch :wall: 

Any one else have this happen to them


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Yep I get it sometimes, can't blame them though, when I was a lad I always wanted to see fast cars give it the beans!! 

Now I just slow as they go past and let them have there fun


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> Yep I get it sometimes, can't blame them though, when I was a lad I always wanted to see fast cars give it the beans!!
> 
> Now I just slow as they go past and let them have there fun


I felt sorry for his car I dont even know if it was a type r :lol:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

All the time. I have to admit mine looks modified (tastefully IMO) and I just attract chavs. As I'm no longer 17 but 25 I don't raise to it lol. Mx5 mk3s are nippy and faster than the average 1.2 but its no monster.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> All the time. I have to admit mine looks modified (tastefully IMO) and I just attract chavs.


I think they see a dodge badge and think mmmmm I can race that :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not in the e250. Always got it with the A6 s-line estate.

Funny how it sounds, the Saxo chav brigade always tried it on with the Smart. 

:lol: they learnt....


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

With my car not looking standard I get my fair share of Boy Racers trying it on, they will never learn :devil:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Get it quite a lot in the escort, but can't be arsed. Got nothing to prove and putting your boot down drinks fuel lol! 

But tbh it's quite refreshing how many people don't wanna race they just wanna see you boot it cause its an old Cossie, the old girl does get a lot of positive attention baring the odd 18 yr old in his "fords are ****" Jap car. Arrogant bar stewards. Can't see the argument I agree new jap Performace cars are awesome. And they had bigger engines so 500bhp is achievable fairly reliably but out of an old 2.0ltr 4 pot ford not so much lol!! 

But what these arrogant little beggars don't realise is its the RS badge that started a lot if it off! most car nuts had or were close to or wanted an RS of some sort somewhere!

Oh well rant over .


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

To be fair the Civic was probably just enjoying himself, what's wrong with that?
Besides if he really wanted to race you he could have easily won.. It probably wasn't burnt clutch, the vtec's can be tuned if you know the right people, and if you push them you get this odd smell from the exhaust with a de-cat pipe. 

The last person who wanted a race was actually some 40 year old looking guy in a Focus at some traffic lights.. why??


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> To be fair the Civic was probably just enjoying himself, what's wrong with that?
> Besides if he really wanted to race you he could have easily won.. It probably wasn't burnt clutch, the vtec's can be tuned if you know the right people, and if you push them you get this odd smell from the exhaust with a de-cat pipe.
> 
> The last person who wanted a race was actually some 40 year old looking guy in a Focus at some traffic lights.. why??


True. Prob just smiling cause he was having fun

Maybe it was just you(OP) who wanted to race sub consciously lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You get the strange smell from my car aswell with it being tuned, it smells of soot and lots of black smoke to go with it :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> To be fair the Civic was probably just enjoying himself, what's wrong with that?
> Besides if he really wanted to race you he could have easily won.. It probably wasn't burnt clutch, the vtec's can be tuned if you know the right people, and if you push them you get this odd smell from the exhaust with a de-cat pipe.
> 
> The last person who wanted a race was actually some 40 year old looking guy in a Focus at some traffic lights.. why??


No it was a burning smell not a wiff from the tail pipe he wouldnt of won if i had put my foot down. And he was wanting a race why would he under take me if he wasnt wanting a race?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just impatient maybe. 

We're all boy racers at heart. Weve just learnt its not worth the risk of public roads


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Just impatient maybe.
> 
> We're all boy racers at heart. Weve just learnt its not worth the risk of public roads


Im going to stick with trying to race no one would undertake while smiling at the other driver while ragging the **** out there car


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

kempe said:


> Im going to stick with trying to race no one would undertake while smiling at the other driver while ragging the **** out there car


LOL your prob right


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This is where deisels are good, if someone is trying to race you, you just drop a gear make loads of smoke and gas them out, :car: job done


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I've only had one race in 16 months in the 3.2, with an astra vxr. Wasn't too much in it but I still whooped him by a good few lengths.:car:
I don't really speed about much as you could quite easily loose your licence, but I do give it the odd squirt to keep everything clean. I have also been known to raise the revs a little if I see a nice car that I want to see give it some beans. :thumb: immature I know, but hey ho!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Last night went to get a bit of shopping then went and put some fuel in and started my way home closely followed by a civic type R. Had my music on (cradle of filth) happy as a sand boy. Any way got to a set of lights on a roundabout which then leads on to a duel carriageway and I always when I reach it if the roads are clear I give the dodge a bit of a boot now I dont speed I just like to get to 70 as quick as I can to blast the cobwebs out. So windows open for a bit of air the civic gets left behind as I pull away and then level out. Next thing I hear the type r screaming and I mean screaming past on the inside lane with a lad grinning at me as to say IM BEATING YOU next thing all I can smell is burnt clutch :wall:
> 
> Any one else have this happen to them


If you were accelerating from a roundabout at roundabout speeds up to 70mph that would take a reasonable amount of time.

Given your car would be making more noise and smell it is pretty clear to see why the Civic driver would assume you were up for a little blast.

I remember in the past you were posting about the qualities and performance of your Dodge.

You were pointing out the car's ability in the traffic light GP.

Are you sure you aren't prone to a little race?

Sure you didn't just lose the race then pretended you weren't actually racing?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd like to admit that I'm normally the annoying car behind you as you floor it, just gently sticking with you, until you reach your comfortable speed, I will then go that 5 mph more just to cruise past & smile to say I could have whooped your ass if I'd wanted too


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Every summer I get boy racers having a go when I'm in the v8 mustang Roushcharged 500+HP with top end of 180. I Potter along around 60mph lol... 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> This is where deisels are good, if someone is trying to race you, you just drop a gear make loads of smoke and gas them out, :car: job done


Nah just an old petrol turbo charged ford lol does the same now the turbos almost dead lol. Then you get overrun to seal the deal lol!!!!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> I've only had one race in 16 months in the 3.2, with an astra vxr. Wasn't too much in it but I still whooped him by a good few lengths.:car:
> I don't really speed about much as you could quite easily loose your licence, but I do give it the odd squirt to keep everything clean. I have also been known to raise the revs a little if I see a nice car that I want to see give it some beans. :thumb: immature I know, but hey ho!


We've all done it, do it

A gentle play never hurts


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I normally get knobs in company cars trying to push me along single lane roads thinking my corsa is a 1.2. 
Until it gets to a dual carriageway and they struggle to get past they realise its not and back off


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a ****y mate who thinks because he has a VR6 Golf he would kick my butt.
No chance, Not only have I got way more torque  his rusty heap does about 20mpg.
I'd be miles in front when he stops to fill up, and again, and again, and again..
So really, in a race, at 70mph which is the legal limit, I'd win, by miles.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Every car forum you go on, there are tails of random people egging you on into a quick "drag race" - some of us react, others walk away. There is something very primeval about "one-upmanship" and we've all done it at one time or another. We are just kidding ourselves if we say we haven't responded!

My old BMW 123d was a proper sleeper - 270bhp and 350+ torques. Made for amusing times I can tell you at bemused Golf R / S3 drivers lol! All good natured though.

It's funny how an M135i commands a bit more respect at the traffic lights ;-)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> If you were accelerating from a roundabout at roundabout speeds up to 70mph that would take a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Given your car would be making more noise and smell it is pretty clear to see why the Civic driver would assume you were up for a little blast.
> 
> ...


Fair point but if I had lost a race I would of said as there isnt much point but in this case I wasnt racing and if I was racing why would I post it up I would of just kept quite


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a play just to amuse the kiddie's every now and again but given I am hitting 60mph from a standing start (vbox recorded in 2.87secs) I am generally only racing for 1 second 

More than enough to show those young whiper snappers what she can do


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> I normally get knobs in company cars trying to push me along single lane roads thinking my corsa is a 1.2.
> Until it gets to a dual carriageway and they struggle to get past they realise its not and back off


Red top or turbo?


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I was surprised when i got rid of my slightly modded bmw 325Ci for an M3 that no one has yet tried to race me and i've had it over 10month now. Most the time i dont notice/care if im plodding along listen to music but i do love booting it down a slip road on to motorway when if is free.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

possul said:


> Red top or turbo?


1.7 Derv not amazingly fast but faster than poverty spec company cars.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Fair point but if I had lost a race I would of said as there isnt much point but in this case I wasnt racing and if I was racing why would I post it up I would of just kept quite


I don't know why you posted it.

You have posted that you get involved in having a little race then criticise someone for doing the very same.

You'd probably find that other drivers you race probably weren't actually racing and left bemused at a Dodge zooming away.

You can normally guess what cars and drivers would be up for a blast. I doubt many people would pick on a Dodge for that.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Am I alone here in seeing a lot of willy waving here? People who think they are faster than <someone>...



PugIain said:


> I have a ****y mate who thinks because he has a VR6 Golf he would kick my butt.
> No chance, Not only have I got way more torque  his rusty heap does about 20mpg.
> I'd be miles in front when he stops to fill up, and again, and again, and again..
> So really, in a race, at 70mph which is the legal limit, I'd win, by miles.


Why don't you race him and find out then, surely it's ****y to be saying what you are saying too?

A VR6 has around 170bhp and around the same again in lb ft. You have a 407 HDI with 136 bhp? But also say 230lb ft of torque. Not forgetting his weighs 400kg less than yours.

The thing is, torque doesn't win races. Torque gives you mid range and a usable (lower rev) powerband. A car with 400bhp and 250lb ft of torque is a lot faster than a car with 250bhp and 400lb ft.
Because diesels are lower reving, you may make more torque but you'd also make it less times per minute, if that makes sense.. So while you may make 230lb ft at 2000rpm, he makes his 170lb ft at 4500 rpm.. it's hard to explain.



kempe said:


> No it was a burning smell not a wiff from the tail pipe he wouldnt of won if i had put my foot down. And he was wanting a race why would he under take me if he wasnt wanting a race?


To be fair, do you _really _think your diesel Dodge will beat a 200bhp hot hatch?
As others have said, just sounds to me like you want to race.

I have raced a mate in a type R, up to 100 on a motorway, rolling from 40. He had a big loud exhaust & decat on it and a Mugen intake, maybe just a shade over 200bhp, and while it was close (closer than the stock Civic I raced when I had 150bhp) he was pulling ahead... At 100mph I would still not have been able to move into the lane behind him without hitting..
and that's with a dyno verified 170bhp.

Similar story with a Corsa VXR when I had my old injectors in @ 150bhp, held one behind me till about 65-70 as I was just getting towards the top end of third gear and then he came past and my ickle Golf had no answer.

Nought wrong with losing to a faster car, it's all fun until people start taking it seriously and getting "yeah mate I could have you anyday init" :driver::devil: Sounds like a bunch of Mancoonians out on the lash.

Happens all the time, I will perhaps accelerate out of a roundabout onto a dual carriage way pretty hard, unexpectedly the car behind would get caught out. A little while later they come raring past looking over as if to say "got you! :car:"

And I just think "okay cool so you may or may not have.." :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> Why don't you race him and find out then, surely it's ****y to be saying what you are saying too?
> 
> A VR6 has around 170bhp and around the same again in lb ft. You have a 407 HDI with 136 bhp? But also say 230lb ft of torque. Not forgetting his weighs 400kg less than yours.


Ah, sorry. I forgot you can't tell sarcasm when it's typed down can you.
I was joking, I no more intend to pump the Queen than I do race on public roads. It's for moronic knuckle draggers.
Btw, 407 136 2.0 Hdi has 340nm or about 250ish ft lb.
The revised 140 fap, I'm not sure.
And atleast 400kg less, its got lots of rust holes.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I don't know why you posted it.
> 
> You have posted that you get involved in having a little race then criticise someone for doing the very same.
> 
> ...


when did I say I was racing?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Ah, sorry. I forgot you can't tell sarcasm when it's typed down can you.


:lol:
No you can't.



> The revised 140 fap, I'm not sure.
> And atleast 400kg less, its got lots of rust holes.


Always made me laugh at the name, fap.  maybe it's a fap in HDi?
Still a youngen, I'm allowed to be childish.

A mk3 I take it? They do make more noise than performance if that makes sense, unfortunately don't like Mk3's one bit but the engine is pretty good. :driver:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Am I alone here in seeing a lot of willy waving here? People who think they are faster than <someone>...
> 
> Why don't you race him and find out then, surely it's ****y to be saying what you are saying too?
> 
> ...


Yes I do it maybe a diesel dodge but it aint standard and for the fact that Id hit 70 and was sitting at 70 for a bit if I was racing I would of gone a bit faster than 70


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> :lol:
> No you can't.
> 
> Always made me laugh at the name, fap.  maybe it's a fap in HDi?
> ...


FAP is french for DPF.
Mine hasnt got one though 

Yeah its a MK3, it sounds great. And it WAS a nice car, its mullberry metallic with maroon leather, hes just let it go and now it needs quite a bit of bodywork doing.
Both arches, both doors, and i think atleast one front wing. Shame really.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Am I alone here in seeing a lot of willy waving here? People who think they are faster than <someone>...
> 
> Why don't you race him and find out then, surely it's ****y to be saying what you are saying too?
> 
> ...


You accuse others of Willy waving then post that.

Bearing in mind both the Civic Type R and Corsa VXR do 0-60 in mid 6secs and 100mph coming up in 16.5 secs and getting close to 150mph.

The 170bhp Golf is over 8secs to 60mph, 20secs to 100mph and reaches 136mph.

Both easily beat a 170bhp Golf and you accuse others of Willy waving.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> when did I say I was racing?


In the past someone asked to have a sporty car recommended to them.

You recommended your Dodge and a few guys gave you stick.

You then proceeded to tell us what cars you beat.

Edit........Just checked back that thread and it wasn't there. I stand corrected.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

So we're agreed, my diesel is fastest!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Willy waving about losing? facepalm.
Yeah that makes sense doesn't it.....like saying "i pulled a well fit bird last night, she laughed at my small todger.."

I was simply trying to put into perspective how a Dodge caliber vs a Civic type R could only end one way..

The TDI 170 has different gearing, mine is a 5 speed 1.9 105, not the 2.0, which also suffers from more turbo lag and different gearing. I was timed at 7.8 seconds to 60 when I had my 150bhp map on. (that's a bit of willy waving:thumb. 
I haven't tried it since the new injectors because I have nought to prove by pub figures, I'm past that whole "yeah i could been a civic in a race init" phase.



kempe said:


> Yes I do it maybe a diesel dodge but it aint standard and for the fact that Id hit 70 and was sitting at 70 for a bit if I was racing I would of gone a bit faster than 70


So it's mapped, 190 tops? Still be slower than a Civic. (and I like VAG diesels lol!)
Loads of people race to the speed limit.. to race doesn't necessarily mean going over the speed limit does it? Speeding and racing are different things.

And you were racing him, your OP states " So windows open for a bit of air the civic gets left behind as I pull away"... implied you thought you'd have him and hoofed it, otherwise you wouldn't make specific comment to the Civic nor the fact it got left behind. 
Nothing wrong with having a race up to a speed mind, within reason of course  80-90 is the max I would go to these days on a dual carriage way.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> So we're agreed, my diesel is fastest!


Only on the back of an AA truck


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Of course the Civic will be ragging it, Hondas don't wake up till nearly 6000 revs, whilst diesels will be peaking and changing up at 4k....


----------



## cosmichamster (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife always gives off when she has to take my car to work, usually on the way home she gets the boy racers up her backside and then along side her looking in. She normally gives the 'do you really think I own this car and want to race' look!!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

cosmichamster said:


> My wife always gives off when she has to take my car to work, usually on the way home she gets the boy racers up her backside and then along side her looking in. She normally gives the 'do you really think I own this car and want to race' look!!


My mate did that in his bright orange nova once, after It battered him we caught up and the woman laughed her head off, it's was a 330i!


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

The only cars I ever come across that are fast enough to race always seem to have yellow and blue stripes. :wall:

But at least these guys don’t turn a race down I suppose.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Try driving a non turbo impreza! 
People get right up my a** trying to push me into it then fly past until they see there's no scoop and then slow down:lol: makes me laugh every time


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Back to OP I hate when people do this! Usually 1.0-1.4 corsa's. They see I have a slightly modified 1.9 CDTI astra and just assume I'm up for a race!

I have 205bhp 330lb-ft torque so if on the motorway I usually just play with them. Everytime they go to fly past just speed up a bit, I sometimes do it with my cruise control on (just keep turning it up) to add insult to injury.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I get a fair bit of people trying it i've got a 60 plate S5 which stands out a little bit, but half the time i don't bother the only time i used really let her go was on the M1 when i worked in northampton for a few months nothing much used to come to close tbh except for porsches etc...years ago though i used to to have a Liquid Yellow S3 8L, nothing was having me in that i don't bother now though.. But there's this one Geezer who's quite annoying in a VXR who'sa constantly on it but he just wastes his petrol.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

hmm where can i get some blue led units from and a headlight control box

would wipe their grins off their faces as they fill the drivers seat with the prospects of telling mummy and daddy the police have caught them speeding






:devil: :lol:


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha brilliant.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Happens to me all the time in the R8. My reaction varies depending on the time and place but most of the time I just ignore them, it's the people who sit right on my tail and try to push me into it that really pisses me off.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

There's always someone with the flashy car! ^^^ lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I get the Saxo and Corsa Boy Racer Brigade, I think alot of them see that I'm young and then assume that my C30 is a 1.6 R-Design which is all spoilers and no power. It's actually a 2.0 Diesel with about 145bhp so 'the race' doesn't normally last that long.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

StevieM3 said:


> I have a play just to amuse the kiddie's every now and again but given I am hitting 60mph from a standing start (vbox recorded in 2.87secs) I am generally only racing for 1 second
> 
> More than enough to show those young whiper snappers what she can do


If you don't mind me asking, what would be the point?

As soon as your foot hits the pedal, you're doing 60 already 

It is a lovely car, but can you ever really use much of that power on the road?


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what would be the point?
> 
> As soon as your foot hits the pedal, you're doing 60 already
> 
> It is a lovely car, but can you ever really use much of that power on the road?


Just for fun...and no you are quite right you really can't use the power on the public highway so I do a lot of vmax and club events on closed roads/airfields where you can stretch her legs a bit. I was going to go bigger on the power front but could use it even less and not sure if I have the talent for any more:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

StevieM3 said:


> Just for fun...and no you are quite right you really can't use the power on the public highway so I do a lot of vmax and club events on closed roads/airfields where you can stretch her legs a bit. I was going to go bigger on the power front but could use it even less and not sure if I have the talent for any more:thumb:


Some people are never satisfied


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just sat reading this thread laughing, thinking to myself, the amount of boy racers that try and take on a bike is ridiculous, I ride a reasonably big bike, nowhere near a new superfast sport bike, but even I get "challenged" by the "hot hatch" brigade!! :lol: do they not know many bikes can do near and some more than a ton in first gear!!:lol: 
I drive a small diesel car and don't hang around, but wouldn't even dream of doing the "traffic light" challenge in it!!:lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

kempe said:


> Last night went to get a bit of shopping then went and put some fuel in and started my way home closely followed by a civic type R. Had my music on (cradle of filth) happy as a sand boy. Any way got to a set of lights on a roundabout which then leads on to a duel carriageway and I always when I reach it if the roads are clear I give the dodge a bit of a boot now I dont speed I just like to get to 70 as quick as I can to blast the cobwebs out. So windows open for a bit of air the civic gets left behind as I pull away and then level out. Next thing I hear the type r screaming and I mean screaming past on the inside lane with a lad grinning at me as to say IM BEATING YOU next thing all I can smell is burnt clutch :wall:
> 
> Any one else have this happen to them


What type of Dodge have you got? please tell me its a muscle car and you have a pic!!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have to say I do like a bit of fun, not ready for trackdays in her just yet. i dont do the traffic light GP in it ever, pld 4x4 drivetrain and paddle clutch make for somewhat difficult smooth/quick take offs and my engine output is staying the gearbox(soon to be upgraded) but I'd rather not race and "lose" than destroy my gearbox and.get left stranded looking a Pratt just to say I beat some little hot hatch. Something like matey R8 I'd try and play and its even better when you see the look on people's faces in cars like above where your 96 escort still there in the mirror, it's hard to explain but it turns from "who's faster" to a mutual acknowledgment and just turns into a play, does that make sense?

Can't wait for the new gear box and turbo to be fitted and mapped


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I tell you what I used to do for a laugh wheb I had my focus ST. When at the lights and some dude in a saxo or corsa pulled up along side wanting a race I would give them a quick blast of the 2.5l five pot then when the lights changed just pootled off as normal while they looked a right wally wheelspinning and redlining their little 1.0 lump!!!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> I tell you what I used to do for a laugh wheb I had my focus ST. When at the lights and some dude in a saxo or corsa pulled up along side wanting a race I would give them a quick blast of the 2.5l five pot then when the lights changed just pootled off as normal while they looked a right wally wheelspinning and redlining their little 1.0 lump!!!


This is why I love my corsa. 
Everyone expects it to be 1.0 or 1.2
Not 1.7 with 140hp/240lbft


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> This is why I love my corsa.
> Everyone expects it to be 1.0 or 1.2
> Not 1.7 with 140hp/240lbft


Nice:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> What type of Dodge have you got? please tell me its a muscle car and you have a pic!!


Nope, its one of these as stated by someone else on this thread:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=do...-ONPJ0AXZhIDgDA&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=800

Not quite the bruiser I had in mind either :lol:


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

VAG-hag said:


> Nope, its one of these as stated by someone else on this thread:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=do...-ONPJ0AXZhIDgDA&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=800
> 
> Not quite the bruiser I had in mind either :lol:


Jolly gosh


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I like too think myself lucky that I never really race and most people don't bother with trying too race (even though it's modified) me, but I do admit I like too give the car a quick blast up too 100mph or so when it is safe to do so then slow right back down too 55mph.

Sure if you have power it's extremly hard not too give it the beans every now and again.
What my favourite is when you see a corsa/nova/glanza or civic pulling up to a easily faster car when the "hot hatch" floors it and you soon find out that is far from standard and knocking out 300+ hp lol


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> Nope, its one of these as stated by someone else on this thread:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=do...-ONPJ0AXZhIDgDA&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=800
> 
> Not quite the bruiser I had in mind either :lol:


Yeah I thought the same I thought you were talking more along the lines of this


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

VAG-hag said:


> Nope, its one of these as stated by someone else on this thread:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=do...-ONPJ0AXZhIDgDA&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=800
> 
> Not quite the bruiser I had in mind either :lol:


They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but damm did you lose a bet?


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got an old mans car and i still get it:



Give's them a shock when I 'put foot' and they can't keep up!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i get this alot especially on my way to or from uni. When i started driving i wanted to always beat them but who pays for the fuel, me so i cba any more. The whole low and slow ideas good as you just care about your car but suffer on speedbumps. 

Now if i get these halford heros, i pretend to want to race and just drive of normally whilst theyre wheel spinning etc like a ****. At least my tyres etc are fine afterwards. Used to see alot of these tools just driving around when they first get a car. 

I would love to build a sleeper car like a supercharged vr6 in a mk3 cl disguise or get a nice mk2 g60. I love these old skool cars.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

I learned my lesson when I was a teenager. I did up Hilman Imps and after fitting one with a nice 1.3l engine from a racing sidecar, went out and looked for a race. 

Pulled away from the lights and instantly snapped both half shafts - one of which came through the rear footwell and the other jacked the car up off the ground.

It wasn't big or clever that's for sure.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

shinyporsche said:


> I learned my lesson when I was a teenager. I did up Hilman Imps and after fitting one with a nice 1.3l engine from a racing sidecar, went out and looked for a race.
> 
> Pulled away from the lights and instantly snapped both half shafts - one of which came through the rear footwell and the other jacked the car up off the ground.
> 
> It wasn't big or clever that's for sure.


Well that's loosing with some style awesome


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Just sat reading this thread laughing, thinking to myself, the amount of boy racers that try and take on a bike is ridiculous, I ride a reasonably big bike, nowhere near a new superfast sport bike, but even I get "challenged" by the "hot hatch" brigade!! :lol: do they not know many bikes can do near and some more than a ton in first gear!!:lol:
> I drive a small diesel car and don't hang around, but wouldn't even dream of doing the "traffic light" challenge in it!!:lol:


+1

I do laugh at the cage drivers and their tales of 'speed', 'power' and 'racing'

as long as they have fun and *think* they are fast off the mark...

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

:devil:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

streaky said:


> They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but damm did you lose a bet?


I looked at a few cars before buying the caliber

qashqai
insignia
Kuga 
Evo
challenger

last 2 were my choice other half wasnt happy :lol:

But then looked in to the caliber, you get alot of car for your money cruse control 6 cd changer 9 speaker bose system with subwoofer and little gadgets and the best thing is when your out you may only see 1 or 2 in a month. not like other cars were you see 50 of them in a day. Yes its a marmite car but I love it and have even thought about getting the SRT4 caliber for fun :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

So what sort of 0-60 times do you see from a Diesel Caliber?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Must be better than 6.7 seconds as he beat this Civic!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I love pissing myself at people trying to take on bikes, my old CBR would leave almost anything behind from a standstill. It always amazes me how many people want to race the Porsche after 33 years. I don't do it. I'm always worried bits of trim and rust will fall off :doublesho

I'll just get them later in my diesel Freelander :lol: Mapped to a whopping 136 bhp


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I drive like a granddad after my last set of tyres cost £1100


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

In the TT, I used to get this quite often. The problem was, I just couldn't be ar$ed with it all, so would sit next to them at the lights, give it a couple of revs, and then let them burn their clutch and tyres as I toddled on behind 'em.

I do seem to get Audi A3's challenging the Beemer 1 Coupe now though. Funny how my last car was the A3, and I didn't challenge any one.  ....again, I like the look of disappointment in the fact that I didn't bother challenging them, rather than racing 'em.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was driving into Bradford a few weeks ago and i challenged a maserati quatroporte S at the lights.it was a joke as i only have a 2litre e60,but the maserati guy was pissing himself and took off like a ****ing banshee.as we got to the next lights i wound down my window and did the old "de niro eyes on you" like in the film meet the parents, and i took off and had him beat for about 200ths of a second.bloody good sense of humour the fella had.and it was worth it to hear that bloody engine


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Must be better than 6.7 seconds as he beat this Civic!


Depends on whos driving you could have a supercar and still not make it in 7 secs 0 - 60


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

StevieM3 said:


> I have a play just to amuse the kiddie's every now and again but given I am hitting 60mph from a standing start (vbox recorded in 2.87secs) I am generally only racing for 1 second
> 
> More than enough to show those young whiper snappers what she can do


And there's no harm in that, we have on GTR in town and he can be quite obliging if you pull beside him and give him a smile and a thumbs up, and boy does it shift. Same with a few Clubsport/Mustang owners in town. Just to hear the V8s giving it some is awesome.



andy monty said:


> hmm where can i get some blue led units from and a headlight control box
> 
> would wipe their grins off their faces as they fill the drivers seat with the prospects of telling mummy and daddy the police have caught them speeding
> 
> ...


I've thought about getting a roof rack on mine and painting it red and blue to look like police lights 
, as Ive got a V6 yet because I have twin exhaust every thinks I have a V8 and tries race me on the highway 



VAG-hag said:


> Nope, its one of these as stated by someone else on this thread:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=do...-ONPJ0AXZhIDgDA&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=800
> 
> Not quite the bruiser I had in mind either :lol:


I initially thought the OP had a Viper or Charger and the Honda driver may have want to hear the loud engines pulling away.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Alex L said:


> I've thought about getting a roof rack on mine and painting it red and blue to look like police lights
> 
> .


http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/3901...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0 :speechles


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

andy monty said:


> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/3901...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0 :speechles


Hhmmmmm :speechles:lol:

Wonder how long till I got a ticket lol


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

DrDax said:


> Every summer I get boy racers having a go when I'm in the v8 mustang Roushcharged 500+HP with top end of 180. I Potter along around 60mph lol...


Cute ride....and very nice to see another 'Stang here :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I never get anyone trying to race me. They stay well away, probably in case one of the wheels falls off or something. I could probably outrun a mobility scooter at a push.


----------

